

Tell HN: App Harbour, Heroku-like hosting for .NET apps, is in beta - rlm
http://www.appharbour.com/

======
jdee
Nice idea, would be interested in becoming a customer but you really need a
better landing page than that. take a look at unbounce.com as will convert
better than the page you have there. plus if you work on the copy a little it
will give you a head start from an seo point of view.

~~~
troethom
Looking into Unbounce right away. We've been so busy calibrating the engine,
that we hadn't had time to do a proper paint job...

~~~
troethom
Perhaps I should mention that we really need a good designer. If anyone is or
knows somebody, feel free to write me (my email address is my username at
Gmail).

------
nopassrecover
Idea: great, execution: no idea?

I'm just directed to a Google Docs form asking why you must host me? It kind
of implies that you'd rather not host me, but if I have to strong arm you then
it might happen..

What is the pricing? The details of the hosting? What's going on here?

Fair enough you're in beta, but at least give me an idea about why I should
invest time in the beta i.e. how is this easier than standard hosting, and
what kind of hardware will my app have access to etc.

~~~
friism
Appreciate the suggestions, we'll change the text to make it clear you sign up
to be notified once the beta is ready.

Having said that, we are working hard on the platform and expect to have a
beta ready shortly, along with more details on pricing and features.

~~~
nopassrecover
Great to hear - look forward to it

------
barrydahlberg
Beta sounds like you have something going, the form looks like something to
gauge interest though, what stage is this at? I would love to have Heroku for
.Net and have prototyped bits of automation myself.

I don't believe pushing source code up for .Net is going to work as well
though as there are too many quirks in the compilation process. An example
would be a site I run which uses PostSharp to post process the .dlls.

Keen to hear more details about what you're doing.

~~~
friism
Thanks for the feedback. We're hammering away at the platform right now and
plan to have the beta ready shortly. We'll change the text to make it clear
that you sign up to be notified when the beta is ready.

